# Stationery Suppliers



## homer1 (25 Jun 2008)

Hi Guys

Any one know of any stationery / office equipment suppliers other than Viking Direct as I find them to be expensive and sometimes We get the wrong items. 

I would be interested if anyone knew of any suppliers in NI as well.

Thanks


----------



## der69737 (26 Jun 2008)

Hi

I recently moved from Viking to Lyreco.
At the moment the prices are better but you do need to shop around.
I find that buying in bulk helps and for large volume items like paper, it is always best to ring around. You might be able to avail of special offer.

Lyreco offer more or less same service as Viking.

They are based in Dublin 12 and I think that they deliver country wide.

I have no connection with the company.

Rgds
D.


----------



## Elphaba (26 Jun 2008)

Buy your paper from Antalis, no in golden pages, definately cheaper than Viking as we moved from them too, found them expensive. Antalis are only a paper merchants though.


----------



## MichaelBurke (27 Jun 2008)

Yeah Lyreco aren't bad, rep changed regularly with us one or two small hiccups but nothing too extreme.

Or try Absolute Office in Swords (I think)


----------



## runner (27 Jun 2008)

Try Glenvalley Paper, old naas rd inchicore end if ure in that area.


----------



## KDA man (27 Jun 2008)

I use Acorn office 2000
016281968


----------



## Bob the slob (1 Jul 2008)

gemini do good deals or niceday by guilbert


----------



## MandaC (25 Jul 2008)

We deal with Axis Slevin (They are in Maynooth)  

They had better prices than Lyreco for us and their service was very good.  Their rep was very very helpful and we have dealt with the same guy for the past four years or so, so not a high turnover of staff.


----------



## contemporary (16 Aug 2008)

Sorry to dig up an old(ish thread) but why do people deal with viking direct, I find them more expensive than the local guys, however in their defence they do have an easy to use web site, unlike my local supplier. does anyone know of any other easy to use stationery website?


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Aug 2008)

Have used Pickwick in Mount Street and found they provide excellent service, second to none.


----------



## SideshowBob (18 Aug 2008)

Hi, 

I use Absolute Office in Swords for all my companys needs - find them very competitive and they give great service. 

The # to contact them on is 8407707 or fax 8407702, ,mail sales@absoluteoffice.ie

T


----------



## coquito (18 Aug 2008)

Try Hunt Office


----------



## Hans (19 Aug 2008)

they are very expensive


----------



## sandyg (19 Aug 2008)

I use B2B Office Supplies in Ballymount (Glen). They are very competetive against Viking. Great for doing specials and deals. Next day delivery and will try and sort you out if you were badly stuck for somthing. Glens No is: 18900 231321.  Website


----------



## swed64 (22 Oct 2008)

I found this very useful place in Dublin, but they seem to ship everywhere but you might want to check with them first. [broken link removed]
Actually very cheap on most items, especially the toners....

We also used viking which is ok, but always worth shopping around for sure!


----------



## anjest (2 Nov 2008)

for Xerox and Conqueror paper try calling Gary in Swords 087 1216058, only drawback his mimumum order is 5 reams and deivery can be upto 8 days. Or try Lorelei who are mainly involved in cleaning but they also offer low priced paper to customrs as they get a lot of stuff from outside of Ireland and are able to save. www.lorelei.ie


----------



## uncovery (4 Nov 2008)

I would highly recommend Terenure Office Supplies who have matched and indeed beaten Vikings prices in the past for me. Call Eoin on 01 4905772

Seperately and a little bit biased here as I helped these guys set this up but [broken link removed] have just launched, and have great prices on Business Cards, Letterheads, Stationery etc., especially as all businesses are more cost conscious than they may have been in the past.


----------



## O'Fla (9 Nov 2008)

I am being a bit biased but try eCo Office suplies.  They are new to the market so I'm sure they will offer you the best price around.  They specialise in recycled Ink and Toner supplies but also offer the original OEM as well.  Their e-mail address is ecoofficesupplies@eircom.net if you send them a list of your requirements they'll get back to you asap.


----------



## Vanilla (9 Nov 2008)

coquito said:


> Try Hunt Office


 


Hans said:


> they are very expensive


 
I have used Hunt office frequently. I find that the catalogue price is often higher than they will charge- so what you have to do is fax through a draft order and ask for a price when they will give a discount. They are very reliable and usually deliver next day so in that regard are very good.

They are based in Newcastlewest in Limerick. Their website is www.hot.ie


----------



## roball (18 Feb 2010)

You should try http://www.huntoffice.ie I brought a micro sd card from them recently for only €6.50 they are actually costing around €19 in Tesco, ridiculous difference.  I also brought their compatible cartridges much cheaper than the original cartridges (only third of price), definitely worth shopping around, thank god for the internet!!!!


----------

